# Puppies



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

First, I want to thank all of you who gave me advice, and information about Gabby, especially Carol. In the end, I took her back to her breeder, who is going to work with her. Gabby seemed to remember her, and was a happy camper when I left, which made it much easier. She has always been happy go lucky, and will go with anyone. As yall know, she was diagnosed with sever allergies. The breeder seems to think something else is going on. I dont know. What I do know, is we travel in our job, 80 percent of the yr. which means I am not around locally enough to be at the vet every two or three weeks. For the best interest for Gabby, I let her go. She was loved by all, but, I have no doubt she will be fine. She was running with the pack when I left. We are going to keep in touch. 
Now, for the second half of the story. She let me pick out another puppy, and I couldnt decide between two adorable ones, so, in the end, hubby says lets just take them both. I have asked on here for advice about two, and pretty much decided on just getting one when I got there. Also why I was asking about boys hiking leg to potty. Hubby is convinced two is going to be more fun. Even though we are on the road a lot, I have a lot of time to give to these two. They are adorable, and even though I just got them today, I can see the different personalities. I am in havanese heaven, lol. I have bathed them, and now they are laying in the crate on top of each other sleeping. So cute! 
I am now deciding if they need to have separate crates, or if it is better to let them be together. I plan on spending lots of time with them, and taking each of them separately on little trips, etc. 
I know, pictures, I will post some tomorrow. Dont want to bother them too much tonight. One is dark choc and white, white being predominate color, and the other is solid dark black, with the exception of a tiny spot of white on two back feet and a dash of white on chest. Both are boys. I am trying to come up with names that go together, or names that are from past people who were together. I need all the suggestions yall can come up with.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow. congratulations on your new puppies! 
I am saddened about Gabby though... I am also curious as to how/if the new puppies could develop similar problems down the road since they are from the same breeder? You obviously have a wonderful breeder for her to take Gabby back and give you another puppy!!! 
I hope it all works out for the best!
can't wait for pictures and NAMES!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Gaby but understand your concerns. But, as a proud dad of two I can say they sure do grow on you, and like kids two really isn't any more difficult to have two - just twice as expensive! Snoops and Snicks are indeed best buddies and they both make me laugh each and every day.

Pictures are a requirement.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Tammy, different parents, and Jim, thanks, I am already laughing at them. I would normally be really upset about giving up a dog, as they are so like kids, but, I really believe in my heart she is going to be much better off. She was quiet happy about where she was, and I am happy about it all too. I am sure I will be attached to these two. I already cant stop watching them, they are so cute. And yes I do have a wonderful breeder.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

What a tough decision for you about Gabby, but sounds like a smart one. And now you have two boys! I just finished bathing my two boys also and they are currently RLH all over the living room. I think they feel good! Anyway, I wish you the best of luck. Sounds like you and DH put a lot of thought into your decision. As we talked about before, everyone's set of circumstances is different. I think it is good to educate yourself and then make the best decision for you. Can't wait to hear more about your new babies. Some sets of names that I was offered after I had already settled on my names - Lewis and Clark, Cheech and Chong, Batman and Robin.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha, that is too funny, hubby mentioned batman and robin, I said........NOOOOOOO I cant imagine being in the yard and hollering Batman, lol I would expect the music to start up.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Gabby, but sounds like it worked out for the best. Congrats on your two boys. Hope to see pictures soon. As for names...
Butch and Sundance (Sonny), Lou and Bud (Abbott & Costello), Stan and Ollie.


----------



## IWAPsoon (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe after two of the rat pack members, tango and cash, Abbott and costello just a few


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Abbott and Costello is a fun pairing!! 
Glad to hear the parents are different!!

Looking forward to pictures and hearing all about thier antics!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, how hard that must have been on you! I wish you all the best with your two new boys! Can't wait for the pics! Congrats!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a hard decision. I came up with Simon and Garfunkel eace:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow...I couldn't imagine giving up one of my babies. I feel so bad for Gabby....what is the breeder intending to do with her? 

If you are on the road 80% of the time and didn't have time to take Gabby to the vet how will you have time to train two puppies and take them to the vet?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> Wow...I couldn't imagine giving up one of my babies. I feel so bad for Gabby....what is the breeder intending to do with her?
> 
> If you are on the road 80% of the time and didn't have time to take Gabby to the vet how will you have time to train two puppies and take them to the vet?


Exactly my thoughts. Speechless here. Good luck.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Sergio is stuck with me for the long haul whether he likes it or not. It's been almost 3 months since I first got him. I can't imagine having a dog for 6 months and returning him. Didn't you return a female Havanese to your breeder before in exchange for Gabby, because the first one didn't like to travel 80% of the time? Do you think training 2 male Havanese will be easier while on the road 80% of the time? Will your breeder help you integrate them into your lifestyle? Best wishes with the two boys.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I have to ask if Noblegold is your breeder and why they would feel the need to offer a money back guarantee on the home page if your puppy dies within 3 years? And why a $300 deposit in a puppy to hold until 8 weeks? And why offer to ship a puppy?

http://www.noblegold.com/havanese_puppies_for_sale.html

If this is your 3rd time with a financial puppy transaction do you think you will have better luck with these puppies than maybe an adult dog with a known temperament?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I didnt come here for a lot of negative crap. Thanks to those who have responded positive. I have plenty of time and money to take them to the vet, just not local vets all the time like Gabby would have needed with her issues, and things you all dont know about. I dont broadcast all my issues. I didnt ask if yall thought it was a good idea for me. I did ask about having two and the issues with two, and boys, etc. Maybe I just need to stay away from here, and let everyone mind their own business. I just wanted to share my excitement. Oh, and if your speechless, why say anything at all? My moma always said if you cant say anything good, dont say anything at all. I think she was right. Thanks anyways, I will go away now..............


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Please don't go away, Ruthi. None of us have any idea of the whole story. And I'd like to follow Gabby's progress, if that might be possible; perhaps the breeder would share the information with you.

It seems clear to me the decision wasn't yours alone,but you could fill us in - if you FEEL like it - no need to.

What I'm wondering, and I hope the breeder will tell you, is, what IS she planning for Gabby? Did you pass on the information about the missing skin barrier? I can see Gabby going to a new home with older people, or those who work at home and don't have to travel, who could give weekly baths and twice-weekly sprays. Do you think the breeder will check this out,and do the weekly baths and sprays, if her vet confirms allergic dermatitis?

There are lots of people out there who will take a dog with some kind of illness, including diabetes, and give it a really loving and caring home.

Pleeeeeeeeze stayl

Love and hugs,
Sat, 7 Apr 2012 06:46:29 (PDT)


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

It always amazes me that someone posts on a PUBLIC forum and then gets upset when someone posts something they don't like. 

I've read through all the posts and I don't see anything negative posted here. I see questions, opinions and concern over Gabby and the new puppies posted here based on your post. My momma always taught me that you take the good with the bad and about responsible pet ownership. 

There is a ton of useful information on this forum. Commenting that you are going to leave because people are expressing their opinions and/or concern or asking questions about something you posted only hurts yourself in the long run.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on the new puppies! My Sawyer is about the same age as your Gabby was and I really cannot imagine giving him to anyone. Yes he loves everybody...but he loves me more! Did you consider a vet that is national, like Banfield? That way they would have your file at every location and it could be a quick in and out? Did she end up needing allergy shots or what?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Jplatthy said:


> It always amazes me that someone posts on a PUBLIC forum and then gets upset when someone posts something they don't like.
> 
> I've read through all the posts and I don't see anything negative posted here. I see questions, opinions and concern over Gabby and the new puppies posted here based on your post. My momma always taught me that you take the good with the bad and about responsible pet ownership.
> 
> There is a ton of useful information on this forum. Commenting that you are going to leave because people are expressing their opinions and/or concern or asking questions about something you posted only hurts yourself in the long run.


You're right, of course, in one sense; that is, nobody really said anything nasty. But if you read over the series of posts, you can probably see that feelings could be really, really hurt. So I surely understand the impulse!

I've learned the hard way that there are multiple sides to a story, and as I think I mentioned, the decision to return Gabby to the breeder was probably not Ruthi's alone. And we just cannot know of a person's full circumstances, and also, some things are personally private, not appropriate for sharing.

But your last paragraph is important. I'm really, really, REALLY hoping, Ruthi, that you will stay.

I like to keep in mind that we cannot "be there." This was all very much on my mind last night, and I had related dreams. Hehe; often enough, I take things very seriously!

So, Ruthi, I hope you will stay, post pictures of your new puppies, and keep us up-to-date on Gabby; surely the breeder will keep you up-to-date?

Love and hugs,
Sat, 7 Apr 2012 07:25:45 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

kristin08 said:


> Congrats on the new puppies! [snip] Did you consider a vet that is national, like Banfield? That way they would have your file at every location and it could be a quick in and out? Did she end up needing allergy shots or what?


What a great idea about the vets! Thanks for posting that! I've lived in the same place for so very long I never would have thought of anything like that!

It's probably too soon to know if Gabby would need allergy shots. I hope the breeder will continue the care.

Sat, 7 Apr 2012 07:34:59 (PDT)


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Ruthi, I hope that my post didn't sound harsh. And I am in no way judging you, just questioning your breeder's judgment and willingness to help you integrate the two new male puppies into your lifestyle. I think we were just taken by surprise by your news that Gabby was returned and you now have 2 boys. I am sorry if my post to you sounded harsh. I think it would benefit your puppies if you continued to post here. There is also a Havanese Talk online forum but I think it's the same people who participate here. I hope it all works out for you. 

I have had people disagree with me here but I respect different views and opinions.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, first of all, Michele, the breeder is working with me, and I couldnt ask for a better breeder. She has been wonderful. I do have the option of taking her back once she has found out what exactly is going on, and she is in better shape. I loved her enough to let her go where she can get the help she needs, and the breeder is the one who suggested this is what would be best. I dont hold any bad feelings towards you. Going back and reading over the post, I see most post were very nice. There was only a couple of remarks that were not necessary, and judgemental. Carol is right about all the facts that others dont know. Carol, thank you so much for all your help, and being understanding. Some things are better private. I have loved this forum since I found it. It is very helpful to read and learn from others, and to get opinions when asked for. I know the majority of you on here are really nice people, and I love reading your replies when I post, but for the few that want to make judgement on others and have harsh hurtful replies, please feel free to ignore my post. Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ruthi, I agree that everyone needs to do what is best for themselves and their family putting the dogs welfare in mind, too. I sure hope you will stay on the forum. We would love to see more of your two guys. My names suggestion is Starsky and Hutch. We have Abby & McGee from NCIS! 

Having two is nice since they can entertain each other as well as us! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you Kathie. I am going to stay on, as I learn a lot from some of you. I have enjoyed talking with several on here, dont want to lose that over some bitter apples, lol. I agree about two. I have had a blast today playing with my two. That is a couple of cute names. Thanks


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

So glad you're staying, Ruthi! Hope you can update us at times when your breeder finds out more about what is going on with Gabby. And glad you could take Gabby back later, if things work out that way!

And i hope when your breeder updates you on Gabby, you'll update us here!

I'm also glad Gabby is having a blast being back with your breeder and puppies!

So, next on the list - when you can, I really look forward to photos of your two new ones! Sorry I'm no good at suggesting names! It'll be fun to learn what you name them!

Love and hugs, with special greetings to Gabby from Camellia, and also, she greets your two new ones (me too1)

Sat, 7 Apr 2012 18:39:21 (PDT)


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Carol, working on pics. I am no good with names either, that is why I asked for suggestions. And, yes I will keep yall updated when I get updates. I sure wish we could just post them from our iphones, it would be so much easier.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Great; I'll look forward to pictures!

About names, I often MADE UP names for my dogs - that didn't mean anything. Example: Kwali and Kumbi, both made-up names. To do that, I start singing in nonsense syllables, and sometimes take ideas from words I see here and there. "Kwali" started out as "Koala," and got altered. "Kumbi" was really little but an experiment - and the name stuck!

Here's an example of the way my mind works - this isn't MY dogs, but two German Shepherd Dog mixes that were always running loose in my neighborhood, wearing nothing at all. (Michele, I'm thinking of you and hope to respond later in the other thread about loose dogs and the like.)

One of these two GSDs was more forward than the other; he would come up close. I'd signal to him to move away, even shouting if need be, since he wasn't aggressive, just curious. The other one always stayed back, and would pass us on the other side of the road.

So I called the first one Forward, and the other, Back.

Turns out their names were Darth and Vader - I think that's Star Trek stuff, but I'm completely ignorant about Star Trek!

Now to demonstrate how I'd make up names from "Forward" and "Back."

I'd start singing and changing syllables. 

For, Four, Forsie Moresie Lorsie, Forward WordFor, Wardsie, Wardroom, Roomie, Zoomie - you get the idea! All done by association. Then I'd choose a name based on how easy it was to call out, for instance, if you're calling a dog by name to come to you.

Back, Backward, Hack (never!), Lack, Stack, Stackie, Lackey (never), Jack (haha; I avoid people-names if possible), Mack, Mackie, and so forth.

I've done some form of music all my life, but I'm not a good singer. Doesn't matter! I can croak this stuff!

Hugs,
Sat, 7 Apr 2012 19:07:24 (PDT)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just came upon this thread and I must say, a few of the remarks did come off as very judgmental. I do understand how committed we all are to the well being of all the forum babies who become our extended family, and the breed as a whole, but you might want to consider when you post that this is a static medium, and your comments can come off (well meaning though they be) as accusatory, and/or hurtful.

I wish you luck with your two boys and I, for one, would keep them together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and BTW, too bad they're not a boy and girl. I would have loved Bogie and Bacall.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Carol, you are very creative with names. And PJewel, thank you for your input. I got to toughen up, lol. I like that boy girl name too. The boys are doing great. Slept most of the night, and they are down for the night tonight. Love the little guys, and they are staying together. Such a cute little bundle all cuddled up together.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not good with names either, just look at my 3's names

I would like to see pictures of the pups though!


----------

